# Giant Gaboon Adder!



## Morelia_Hunter (Oct 1, 2006)

As you know I always post threads on these snakes. Death adders eat your heart out!!!







Not my pics just thought I would mention it!


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow how big do those guys get?


----------



## jordo (Oct 1, 2006)

:shock: he needs a small log to lift it :shock: cheers for the pic its HUGE!


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Meynies, they are the one exotic I would love to be able to keep.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 1, 2006)

WOW, thats one scary looking snake,beautiful, thanks for sharing morelia hunter


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2006)

That is pretty dam scary!!!


----------



## Australis (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah its huge for sure, doesnt take away from how nice our native death adders are though.


----------



## krusty (Oct 1, 2006)

O my god,that is huge.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=27259
thanks for the flashback meynies,what a great pic, but i think the old trick of standing back from the subject to make it look bigger is in play there.
baz


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 1, 2006)

I want one, I want one, I want one etc etc etc 


http://www.aussiepythons.com/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=53492


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 1, 2006)

They r so cool, take a look at this pic with mouth open
http://www.kostich.com/gaboon_strike.jpg


----------



## Retic (Oct 1, 2006)

Now THAT is an Adder


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Oct 1, 2006)

:shock: that strike pic is freaky. its mouth looks toothless and smooth but id hate to c it with the skin pulled back over those fangs:shock:


----------



## Noxious (Oct 1, 2006)

An impressively beautiful animal!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Oct 1, 2006)

wow what a monster


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 1, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=27259
> thanks for the flashback meynies,what a great pic, but i think the old trick of standing back from the subject to make it look bigger is in play there.
> baz




There may be a little of that Baz, but not alot, I have kept these in the UK and they do get large, a friend of mine had a couple that were close to 5' long and wide, I mean really wide.
You would need two hands to hold them at the back of the neck, and there fangs are the largest in the world, I mean forget the lymphatic system, these things go deep into the flesh and muscle and one that size would cause you serious problems.

Neil


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2006)

that pic is so cool grimbeny


----------



## Mayo (Oct 7, 2006)

I think I'll skip one of those as a pet


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 24, 2006)

You would definately know it if that tagged you. Imagine walking through the bush and looking down to see that hanging off your leg! I would like to know what the staple diet of an epalid that big would be?


----------



## Mayo (Oct 24, 2006)

At least that Adder would not be mistaken as a Lizard


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 24, 2006)

Would you have to farm cow or sheep to feed that bugger .. hehehe


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2006)

DiamondAsh said:


> Would you have to farm cow or sheep to feed that bugger .. hehehe



Either that or hold a mouse very close to a camera...


----------



## rexs1 (Nov 24, 2006)

would love to see some more pics MH


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Nov 24, 2006)

Imagine that turning around and grabbing onto your arm.. crikey..


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 24, 2006)

I thought a king cobra was the biggest snake. Is that adder fake???


----------



## Simple (Nov 24, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance but I thought Gaboons were vipers not adders (is there a difference). I would like to see the fangs on that baby.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Nov 30, 2006)

I thought that King Cobras were the worlds largest venomous snake.It also looks like the guy in the pic is standing back.


----------



## warp81 (Nov 30, 2006)

wat an awsome snake, its a monster


----------



## Hickson (Dec 1, 2006)

Adders are a type of viper. And the King Cobra is the largest venomous snake, getting up to about 15 feet long.



Hix


----------



## Hickson (Dec 1, 2006)

The ones I've seen at the ARP seemed pretty cranky. Of course, in the wild they probably clear off as soon as they hear people coming.....



Hix


----------

